# When I use my homemade lightbulb vaporizer i don't get that high?



## masterkush15 (Aug 24, 2011)

But when I use my gravity bong with the same amount of weed, I get ripped.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

well, nothing against your light bulb vape, but i'm not exactly sure how well they work compared to say a store bought vape like a volcano or something similar, but even saying that, vapes definitely give a different type of high compared to a bong for sure.. i find the high from a vape to be much cleaner and more in the head then my roor, and that's out of my extreme q vape..
different methods of using are surely going to give you different effects no doubt..


----------



## masterkush15 (Aug 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well, nothing against your light bulb vape, but i'm not exactly sure how well they work compared to say a store bought vape like a volcano or something similar, but even saying that, vapes definitely give a different type of high compared to a bong for sure.. i find the high from a vape to be much cleaner and more in the head then my roor, and that's out of my extreme q vape..
> different methods of using are surely going to give you different effects no doubt..


 Yeah, idk how well this lightbulb vape works. I enjoy smoking a bong or gravity bong so much more than it. The gravity bong hits instantly and I'm ripped afterwards. The vaporizer takes a little while to hit and half the time I burn the weed. I wanted to use a vaporizer because I run and I don't want it to affect me. Any tips?


----------



## cranker (Aug 24, 2011)

If you're smoking good weed out of anything but glass pieces you're ruining the experience


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

masterkush15 said:


> Yeah, idk how well this lightbulb vape works. I enjoy smoking a bong or gravity bong so much more than it. The gravity bong hits instantly and I'm ripped afterwards. The vaporizer takes a little while to hit and half the time I burn the weed. I wanted to use a vaporizer because I run and I don't want it to affect me. Any tips?


 you can pick up a decent hand held vape for a hundred bucks or so online.. i've never used one, but i hear lots of good things about that one called the magic flight launch box.. it's a super small hand held jobby that runs off of one aa battery i do believe.. 
i also have one called the iolite that runs off of lighter fluid.. it works pretty good for what it is, a cheap handheld vape.. i think it goes for a lil more than the magic flight though, not sure as i got mine as a package deal when i got my extreme q vape, the extreme package it was called, and for $300 i got the extreme q and the iolite both.. the extreme q is a bigger house version of a vape, more along the lines of say the volcano, minus the extreme price tag that comes with the volcano..


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 24, 2011)

So racer hoW do you like the extreme q...ive never even tryed a vape before...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> So racer hoW do you like the extreme q...ive never even tryed a vape before...


 eehhh, lol.. i don't know how i feel about the whole vape thing.. i know a lot of people swear by them, like sr verde can't talk enough good shit about his volcano, but to me, vapes produce a much different kind of high vs. say a glass bowl or much more so a bong..
to me, the high is, it's hard for me to describe, but i like to use the term cleaner, if that makes any sort of sense.. this is what i was trying to say in my op to this thread..
vapes for me idk, it's like the high is not quite as heavy as some other smoking methods.. for example, if i take a couple of rips off of my roor, my eyes will go chink eyed, super red, and i'll really feel it, but after vaping, i know i'm high and all, but for me it's just different than smoking.. i'm not saying worse or better, just different.. and i guess i'm just more used to the ripped feeling that i get from my roor or a glass pipe, and prefer that..
tbh, my extreme q is sitting on the floor and hardly ever gets used... i'm just glad i didn't drop all of the money on a volcano, as i had never used a vape before either and wasn't sure how much i was going to like it..


----------

